# advice or opinions ( or both )



## toek (Aug 10, 2011)

In time i plan to get some nice tools for steel grinding etc, untill then ill just go ahead and order some custom blades and hopefully learn a thing or two about profiels etc. 

im drawing on a 240(ish) gyuto a sort of eastern western mix inspired from some profiles i like.

At the moment im stuck in widht, 55 ish or around 60 mm as seen in the images.


----------



## Darkhoek (Aug 10, 2011)

Knife profile is a very subjective and personal thing. I can see you are inspired by Kramer, and that is perfectly fine as long as that is where you want to go. The edge profile has a nice flat area near the heel and it seems like the curve is even and versatile. Taper of the blade looks good too. Personally I would make more room between handle and the heel of the blade when allying a WA handle construction, as this kind of handle works a bit different than a Western type. I would also give the WA handle a slight but pronounced taper towards the blade for an easier and more natural grip. For a Western type of handle the heel looks perfectly fine with me. The alignment of the handle to the edge also looks fine giving good knucle clearance. I believe you are on to something good here.

Well, that was my to cents. Good luck on your project. Keep us updated.

DarKHOeK


----------



## toek (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks DarKHOeK, true ive been glanceing at Kramers work and i do like it, not just to the extent he has taken it. Ive done some modifications as per your sugestions.


----------



## goodchef1 (Aug 10, 2011)

good news, I'm long on opinions, full of advice, but only short on common sense.

the heel height I would say should be according to your hand/knuckle size/clearance, and if you use the heel or tip end more. I am comfortable in the pinch grip with my index knuckle 2/3's towards the bottom of the blade with tip end work, and 1/2 with heel work. and knuckles least 1/2" from cutting board. Finger point, (usually with wa handles) does not do well for me with regards to tall blades, I don't have as much control as I would like.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 10, 2011)

I think the 55mm tall heel one looks better and would perform better than the 60mm tall one. If you want it that tall, I would adjust the curvature up by the tip so it doesnt "ramp up" as fast. Which means you would have to make the curve a little more gentle and lose some flat spot in the middle of the blade.


----------



## toek (Aug 11, 2011)

JohnnyChance, i agree ive been sleeping on it and the 60mm is out most likely. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 11, 2011)

By the way, how long is your handle in those drawings?


----------



## toek (Aug 11, 2011)

about 125 mm, since its hidden tang i can pretty much make it any size or shape. On the drawings its more to get an idea of angle and proportion.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 12, 2011)

Gotcha. They looked a little short. Most of my 240 and 270mm gyuto handles are around 140mm long. Little less for some of my 240s, some of my 270s have longer ones. It seems long but it helps with balance and the overall look (proportionally) of the knife.


----------



## toek (Aug 12, 2011)

im scouting for diffrent steel and methods to create my first. If a can afford it ill try RWL-34 (powder version of ATS-34) if not AEB-L and perhaps a carbon version as well.


----------

